# Yang Style Clips; Zhenduo, Jun and Fu Zhongwen



## Xue Sheng (Jan 10, 2007)

Yang Zhenduo
Yang Jun
Fu Zhongwen 
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=Caeg06


----------



## East Winds (Jan 10, 2007)

Xue Sheng,

Many thanks for these clips. Yang Zhen Duo is showing his age with these performances, but technically, this is exactly how Traditional Yang Family Form should be performed. It is said that Zhenduo learned from his two elder brothers and probably Fu Zhong Wen, so his form is very close to what his father, Yang Cheng-fu finally taught. This reasoning is correct if you look at the clips of Shou Chung, Zhen Ji and Fu Zhong Wen (also posted on you tube).

I think the guy in the plum coloured suit is Fu Zhong Wen's son. Still very close to these other forms though.

Many thanks again

Very best wishes


----------

